# 5 giải pháp phòng ngủ cho không gian nhỏ



## Langkietnhi (10/4/19)

_Bạn đang sở hữu một không gian sống nhỏ. Vậy làm thế nào để tích hợp không gian sống và ngủ một cách thông minh nhất? Hãy lên ý tưởng thật chi tiết để xây dựng một không gian sống tiện nghi, thoái mái nhất có thể. Sau đây Thegioinem.com sẽ giúp các bạn tìm ra giải pháp hữu ích cho căn phòng ngủ thông qua việc lựa chọn các sản phẩm nội thất phòng ngủ nha._

*Giường ngủ thông minh cho những căn phòng có diện tích nhỏ*

Giường ngủ là món đồ nội thất thiết yếu chuẩn cho căn phòng ngủ. Nếu không gian có chật hẹp thì bạn cũng nên dành riêng một phần diện tích để bó trí giường ngủ phục vụ cho nhu cầu nghỉ ngơi thư giản sau một ngày làm việc vất vả nhé.

Do bị hạn chế về không gian nên những chiếc giường được lựa chọn nên ưu tiên tính tiện nghi, thiết kế đơn giản, nói không với các chi tiết rườm ra hoặc hạn chế các khoảng trống như giường thông minh tích hợp các tính năng chứa đồ bên dưới gầm giường.

Nhằm tối ưu hóa không gian phòng bạn có thể lựa chọn những chiếc giường có ngăn kéo. Bởi bên cạnh việc giúp bạn có giấc ngủ ngon, nó còn hữu ích trong việc lưu trữ đồ đạc một cách khoa học, khai thác tối đa hiệu quả lấp đầy khoảng không dưới giường để cất thêm chăn -ga -gối- nệm.



_



_
_Giường ngủ thông minh cho những căn phòng có diện tích nhỏ_​
Ngoài ra, nếu gia đình bạn có con nhỏ thì hãy áp dụng phương pháp hữu ích khác đó là lựa chọn chiếc giường tầng đa năng với sức chứa nhiều hơn. Đây không chỉ đơn giản là mẫu giường chăm sóc cho giấc ngủ của bé yêu mà nó còn có tác dụng giúp bạn dễ dàng trông trẻ hay kết hợp với các công năng hưu ích khác như tử đựng quần áo, bàn học, ngăn xếp đồ...

Riêng với những gia chủ muốn kết hợp phòng ngủ với nơi nghỉ ngơi nhưng gặp trở ngại trong việc bố trí phòng thì cùng tham khảo ý tưởng dạng bàn làm việc bên dưới và giường ngủ bên trên nhé. Nó chắc chắn sẽ không chiếm quá nhiều không gian phòng bạn đâu.

*Lựa chọn nệm nào phù hợp với không gian sống nhỏ hẹp?*
Đối với một không gian có diện tích khiêm tốn thì việc lựa chọn nệm bạn nên cân nhắc thận trọng. Bởi những chiếc nệm thường khá cồng kềnh, và trọng lượng khá nặng do vậy khi mua nệm ngoài việc lựa chọn về độ êm, mềm của nệm thì bạn hãy lưu ý đến việc mô tả không gian sống cho nhân viên bán hàng nắm rõ để giúp bạn sở hữu một chiếc nệm chuẩn nhất nhé.

Với những căn phòng nhỏ thì chắc chắn cửa ra vào cũng sẽ không được thoải mái, do vậy bạn nên ưu tiên cho những chiếc nệm gấp 3 hoặc nệm cuốn giúp bạn dễ dạng di chuyển hơn. Tiêu biểu là nệm cao su hoặc nệm bông ép. Lưu ý: Tránh lựa chọn nệm lò xo cồng kềnh khó mang vác nhé. Tuy loại này êm ái, dễ chịu nhưng nó không phù hợp với diện tích quá nhỏ.

_



_
_Lựa chọn nệm phù hợp với không gian sống nhỏ hẹp_​
*Kệ tủ đính tường - thiết kế nội thất tối ưu cho phòng ngủ nhỏ*

Trang trí những chiếc kệ xinh xinh không những làm tôn lên nét thẫm mĩ cho căn phòng mà còn thực hiện nhiều chức năng như kệ đựng sách, lọ hoa, đồ dùng cá nhân hay đơn giản là những vật phẩm bày trí hợp mắt.

Nếu sự nhỏ hẹp của căn phòng không cho phép bạn đặt một tủ đựng đồ lớn thì chớ vội lo lắng bởi kệ đính tường hay tủ âm tường sẽ góp phần nào giải quyết được vấn đề này cho bạn.

_



_
_Kệ tủ đính tường - thiết kế nội thất tối ưu cho phòng ngủ nhỏ_​
*Chọn rèm cửa cho phòng nhỏ*

Để căn phòng không thiên về sắc tối thì gia chủ nên tận dụng vị trí đón lấy ánh sáng tự nhiên của mặt trời. Điều này khiến cho giấc ngủ của bạn bị cản trở bởi nguồn ánh sáng quá chói chang, vì thế việc trang bị rèm cửa là điều cần thiết.

Khi lựa chọn rèm bạn nên lưu ý đén các tiêu chuẩn sau: rèm cửa nên mang sắc màng tươi sáng, tránh chọn gam màu tối nhằm tăng thêm cảm giác ngột ngạt, bí bách cho căn phòng. Nên ưu tiên những chất liệu rèm mỏng, co tính thông thoáng cao, ít họa tiết hoa văn rườm rà, đánh mạnh vào yếu tố tối giản nhằm đem lại sự hiện đại, tinh tế cho không gian sống bạn nha.

*Sử dụng giấy dán tường thông minh*

Thay vì chỉ sơn thô hay ốp gạch thì giấy dán tường là giải pháp tối ưu. hơn. Bởi nó không mất quá nhiều thời gian lắp đặt cũng như chi phí vận hành.

Đồng thời, giấy dán tường với họa tiết đơn giản, tinh tế cùng màu sắc nhẹ nhàng sẽ mang lại cảm giác thoáng đãng, tươi mới cho căn phòng. Một số tông màu phổ biến để thiết kế giấy dán tường - nội thất thông minh cho phòng ngủ nhỏ - là màu trắng, màu kem và vàng nhạt, xanh nhạt, hồng pastel...Với giấy dán tường thì bạn yên tâm về mẫu mã khá đa dạng luôn nha.




*Thegioinem.com*​


----------

